# M5 Already Discounted -



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2016)

CPW has a street price that is $50 off on a pre-order. I wonder if that portends tought times for Canon this holiday season? I expect good deals come black Friday.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 7, 2016)

CPW also has the 5D IV @ $3200. So not gray market (not that there's anything wrong with that). A good holiday season for consumers indeed!


----------



## Fatalv (Nov 7, 2016)

In addition to the $50 off they are also throwing in the EF/EF-S adapter for free...

I'll admit it's fairly tempting. I'm looking to get rid of my backup body (7D), grip, 10-22, and 50f1.4 for something more geared toward day to day walk around, better low iso/dr, but still functional as a backup. 

Maybe I'm dreaming, but I'd like to see if the M5 could fill that role. I'd rather wait for reviews, but I'm also looking forward to potential Black Friday deals as well!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 7, 2016)

Here in Oz, Canon have a cashback offer on their entire camera range including the 5d4 and the yet to be released M5.
Most cameras have a $200 cashback, but the 5d4 and M5 are only getting a $100 cashback.
But, if you also buy another Canon accessory at the same time, you get a double cashback.

I guess Canon Australia must really trying to drum up business.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Here in Oz, Canon have a cashback offer on their entire camera range including the 5d4 and the yet to be released M5.
> Most cameras have a $200 cashback, but the 5d4 and M5 are only getting a $100 cashback.
> But, if you also buy another Canon accessory at the same time, you get a double cashback.
> 
> I guess Canon Australia must really trying to drum up business.



Yes, it happens every year in November and December. Canon's Fiscal Year ends December 31, so this is the time to sell down inventory and boost end of the year sales figures.

With the higher Japanese Yen, I was wondering if yen would see big price cuts this year.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 7, 2016)

Fatalv said:


> In addition to the $50 off they are also throwing in the EF/EF-S adapter for free...
> 
> I'll admit it's fairly tempting. I'm looking to get rid of my backup body (7D), grip, 10-22, and 50f1.4 for something more geared toward day to day walk around, better low iso/dr, but still functional as a backup.
> 
> Maybe I'm dreaming, but I'd like to see if the M5 could fill that role. I'd rather wait for reviews, but I'm also looking forward to potential Black Friday deals as well!



I might have gone for it if I didn't already have the EF/EF-S adapter. Instead, I'll wait for prices to drop some more.


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 21, 2016)

Most of the current CPW street prices are from a Canadian retailer. It is not a sign of early discounting and only a sign of exchange rate fluctuations compared to Canons Canadian asking price. Same for the recent 5D4 street price.


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Here in Oz, Canon have a cashback offer on their entire camera range including the 5d4 and the yet to be released M5.
> Most cameras have a $200 cashback, but the 5d4 and M5 are only getting a $100 cashback.
> But, if you also buy another Canon accessory at the same time, you get a double cashback.
> 
> I guess Canon Australia must really trying to drum up business.



Not sure where you are but I'm in Perth and got mine from JB Hifi for $1367 as part of the 15-45mm/EF adapter kit. I price matched Camera Electronics which had no stock so I'm ecstatic about it haha.


----------



## -1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Opsis... Discounted... And me read discontinued... ;-ppp


----------



## Jopa (Jan 5, 2017)

-1 said:


> Opsis... Discounted... And me read discontinued... ;-ppp


LOL I read "discontinued" too and thought maybe an M5 II is around the corner


----------



## -1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > Opsis... Discounted... And me read discontinued... ;-ppp
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah! And maybe they can make technology available for the platform to reinstate 14bit RAW in continuous shouting then... )


----------

